# Brittany is Free!



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainme...e-california-pop-star-entertainment-1.6247323


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Did you know Robert John "Mutt" Lange produced one of her biggest hits? The "Oops..." one.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I need a cleaning lady; I wonder if she would be innarested in the job.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainme...e-california-pop-star-entertainment-1.6247323


Now she can get on to her work in achieving world peace and fighting climate change.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Wardo said:


> I need a cleaning lady; I wonder if she would be innarested in the job.


Keeping sexist humour alive and well, good on you.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Keeping sexist humour alive and well, good on you.


Maybe you should file a human rights complaint on her behalf.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Wardo said:


> Maybe you should file a human rights complaint on her behalf.


Maybe just try and not aim to be the lowest denominator with cheap jokes.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

On the one hand I have no interest in Ms. Spears and her music. On the other hand, the conservatorship seemed to be a way to exploit a mentally ill woman by turning her into a performing monkey for everyone’s benefit but her own. So I’m pleased for her to say the least.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

uh, like .... what'eva


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

All those thoughts and prayers have been answered finally 🤪


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm afraid I can see her back sliding into addiction again.

No great loss to the music world, and frankly none of my business.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Maybe just try and not aim to be the lowest denominator with cheap jokes.


Drop the virtue there Lance; I don't care what you think or even if you live or if you die ...


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Wardo said:


> Drop the virtue there Lance; I don't care what you think or even if you live or if you die ...


If you really don’t care what I think you wouldn’t respond or even need to say so. 

Why not gain some virtue yourself? I’m sure the women in your life would appreciate it.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Let's give it a couple of years. Once Britney goes off her meds because she's "...feeling better", she'll more than likely blow her entire fortune, lose her new husband and then end up as her own performing monkey again.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Man, you guys have dark hearts.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

LanceT said:


> If you really don’t care what I think you wouldn’t respond or even need to say so.
> 
> Why not gain some virtue yourself? I’m sure the women in your life would appreciate it.


Lance, it’s time for you to stick in another nail and get back on your cross.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Please stop arguing. Britney is free and that's the important thing.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

player99 said:


> Please stop arguing. Britney is free and that's the important thing.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

BlueRocker said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainme...e-california-pop-star-entertainment-1.6247323


Shall we get excited now or later?


----------

